# High Nitrate



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

my nitrate is up to around 60ish now, should i be worried?


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Do a decent water change and it should be fine.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Not bad.Just do 30% water changes every other day and you'll be fine. You should add some live plants ,it helps lower nitrates. Up to 40 ppm is acceptable but you should aim for 5-10 ppm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Plants are great for lowering nitrates. You dont need to add anything special either just a few low light plants such as Hygro or crypts will do wonders. I would alos do several small water changes to try and get in to 5-10ppm


----------

